# Mad Monster Party Charlotte, NC March 21-23, 2014



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

The Mad Monster Party is Back! March 21 - 23, 2014 at the Hilton Charlotte University Place. Great guest list! Check out the site. http://www.themadmonsterparty.com/


----------

